# stone chip over underseal



## Brinny (Sep 18, 2012)

can stone chip be applied over the top of underseal does anybody know?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

As long as it is clean dry and grease free I don't see why not but I would usually prime before stone chip on bare metal.
May I ask what your goal is?


----------



## Brinny (Sep 18, 2012)

just to give a better appearance over the spare wheel well, but i didnt want to strip all the factory sealant off. thought if i stonechipped it i could then paint it. does epoxy mastic go over underseal? thanks


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sorry but I,m still unsure what you are trying to do? Inside out outside the wheel well? Is it underseal that has been plastered on after a bit of welding or the factory applied finish?
Epoxy mastic? Polyurethane sticks to most things. I would think it less of a problem to get something to adhere to a factory applied finish which dries hard and tack free than something like fresh Tetrosyl which would just go soft and react. 
Although stone chip seems fairly thick it does require a few coats and enough drying time to build up any thickness on a rough surface.
I have the feeling it may be fraught with difficulty and you may end up with something worse than when you started.


----------



## Brinny (Sep 18, 2012)

the underseal is all original factory stuff. the car is a jag and part of the wheel well is exposed at the rear of the vehicle. the underseal in this part is particulary thick and offensive so i wanted to make it look better but didnt want to have to strip loads of it off if i could.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

On my xj the under coating is smooth, hard and rubbery and is factory painted in places.
If I had an area I wanted to paint I would wash, dry, panel wipe with a scotchbrite pad, 2k prime then paint and laquer. If I wanted stonechip I would prime, stonechip, prime.
If I remember correctly Peugeot used to prime and paint on top of their underbody coatings.
It is just more work later as you need to get it clean enough to provide a key for the paint to stick to.
Is the surface rough or just black and visible?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

epoxy mastic 121 will stick to underseal. it wont dry to very oiley ones though like waxoyl 

if it were me i would just grind/scrape the old seal off to try to get back to bare metal and use it on that for the best adhesion


----------



## Brinny (Sep 18, 2012)

ive had another look tonite and i think im just going to go over it with another underseal. does dinitrol dry to the touch? or can you recommend a product to go over the original give added protection and look good. thanks


----------

